# Draw length issues



## Chris465 (May 28, 2012)

Hi, i just recently got my hoyt vtec bow, and im having trouble determining if my draw is set correctly for me. I have measured my draw 2 different ways and got 28.6 and 29". The issue im having is i feel almost as though at full draw i need to move my head forward and over to see through the peep sight but If i stand with my back and neck straight the corner of my mouth is just behind the d-loop touching my release. I dont know if im exaggerating a posture that is too straight maybe or if my draw is too short. (bow is currently set at what factory cam specs tell me is 29") any help would be appreciated if needed i can upload a picture shortly. Thanks again.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

without a close up pic of you holding at full draw i cant tell nothing, but it sounds like the peep is not set right.... do this... shoot a couple of arrows and pay attention to your anchor spot. then draw your bow to full draw with your eyes closed without moving your head. then open your eyes the peep SHOULD BE PERFECT.. if not it needs to be moved.. do this 4 times before you move it. this should fix you up...


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

MIke gave you the best way to check things out by drawing with your eyes closed and when you open them you should not have to move anything. the peep should be centered in your eye so the peep is full open and you do not have to move a hair...


----------



## Chris465 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Chris465 (May 28, 2012)

hope that gives yah enought to go by. thanks for all your help.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi: As I look at your picture I would say your draw length is a little long. If you have a friend look at your release arm from behind, your right elbow should be about 3" to the right of center or a few inches to the right of your ear. That way you can employ proper back tension. If your elbow is directly behind your head back tension can't work because you can't employ the proper back muscles. 

Your bow arm should have a slight bend in it and LOCKED if you use back tension. If you use the push/pull method then your bow arm should be bent and not locked or else you can't get an equal push/pull pressure! You look like you have too much hand in the grip.

Also a picture with your body shooting straight 90 degrees, not shooting downward would help as well!

Hope this helps!

Steve B.


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

Draw is too short. The end of the arrow should line up vertically with your right eye. Your's looks about 1 inch short. It looks like you are compensating for the short draw by using a longer loop.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know how you guys can see anything! I have a hard time trying to tell with my own head sideways! I think it would be easier to see with a rotated pic.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

For proper arm rotation I like to align the 1'st knuckle of the index finger directly below the ear canal. Yours seems to be in the right ball park. You can solve the forward tilt of your head by moving the peep sight up. Your arm needs to be straightend and your elbow rotated to the 9 o'clock position. With today's shorter bows, you may not be able to touch your nose to the string, especially with a longer draw length. Don't force it! All other equipment adjustments will flow from that starting position.

TAO


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

What "I" would do.

Lengthen the draw.
Shorten the loop.
Lower your anchor
Raise your peep.

I see your sights are near the bottom of their of their adjustment. This will get your sights centered in the bracket. If your can wrap your fingers around the grip, you have to much hand in the bow. 

Your draw elbow needs to be in a relatively straight line with the arrow. If your elbow is too far out of line, you will tend to pull your hand away from your face upon release.

But hey, opinions are like like armpits. We all have a few and some stink.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the length looks decent but I agree with subconsciously on two points. I'd lower your anchor to index finger nuckle under ear canal behind your jaw and raise the peep. He's right about your sights too.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Chris465 said:


> View attachment 1380450


1) seems that you have a very large twist between the lower body and upper body.
....what happens if you make your ankles and knees parallel to your shoulders, when at full draw?


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Chris465 said:


> View attachment 1380450


whatever your draw is in that pic it is god just leave it there unless its uncomfertable


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

subconsciously said:


> What "I" would do.
> Lengthen the draw.
> Shorten the loop.
> Lower your anchor
> ...


I fully agree here. Your draw does appear to be too short, and your D-loop too long to compensate for it. 

Stand straight and square when drawing the bow making sure your draw elbow is as in line with the arrow as possible. Also, make sure your bow hand fingers are about 45 degree angle to the riser. You also do not want the riser to rest to the left of the lifeline, but on the pad of your thumb. Yes, it feels funny at first, but you will be 100% better off if you get used to it now instead of later. 

There are other things you can do to micro tune your draw length, but you're not there yet. Lengthen it in 1/8" increments and shoot it for a while before making another change--otherwise you could zoom past your correct draw length without knowing it....Stop when you get a solid sight picture on the target (or animal if shooting foam). Yes, your pin will still float around in the dot, but it should really slow down considerably the closer you get to YOUR correct draw length. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------

